# Favorite Pics of You and You're Horse



## ~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~ (Jun 4, 2007)

This isn't me, but my 4 year old daughter and her show pony.
I wasn't there (work) but apparentally she won young rider of the show-so proud!!


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow shes a big 4yr old!! What do you feed the tike?!


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Heres me and my paint filly Janie Belle. Shes trying to eat the lead rope lol!


----------



## stefie (May 24, 2007)

This is one of me fav of me and my appy filly


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

This is my fav.....

hope it works











Yaaay!!!


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

She might just be tall for her age (refering to AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER) my sister she is 4yr and she is like 155cm tall......


----------



## HAL (May 24, 2007)

I couldn't decide which one I liked best. So I'm inserting them both. They are pics of my daughter and her horse. She just finished cantering him for the FIRST time. We've had him since February '07. He took such good care of her, he got extra kisses!!!!

http://s186.photobucket.com/albums/x65/halspics/?action=view&current=100_0809.jpg

http://s186.photobucket.com/albums/x65/halspics/?action=view&current=100_0810.jpg


----------



## ADozenRoses&amp;Red (Jul 13, 2007)

heres some from a camp show,
http://www.talbotphotoart.com/KimandSonic.html

heres some from an earlier show with Red,

































i couldnt pick my favorite! theyre all so cute!


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

horse_luver4e?
Where did you get your horse..I'm not trying to be rude,lol
She just look alot like the horse I knew, and her name was Belle.

Well heres a pic of me, and Bobbi.









-Bobbi


----------



## clipclop (Aug 27, 2007)

its nice to put some faces to the names i've been seeing ! all the pics are so cute !


----------



## Punk pony (May 16, 2007)

heres me and my boy mac 
sorry is all stuffed up, it was taken off my phone


----------



## Punk pony (May 16, 2007)

heres one of me and my old pony and my cousin/her new owner


----------



## bee (Jul 31, 2007)

here is a pic of me and cap. taken about a month ago.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

this is my favorite pic of sarah and abby


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm smiling really weird though ... :lol: .


----------



## BuudersDelight (Aug 28, 2007)

hehe...i love this image of me and Budder


----------

